

Probation Fees Multiply as Companies Profit - leot
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/03/us/probation-fees-multiply-as-companies-profit.html

======
rdl
It's crazy talking to poor or mentally ill people and seeing the huge problems
minor things (parking tickets, misaddressed mail, etc.) cause them. Obviously
some of it is inaccurate reporting by them, or failing to take advantage of
readily available remedies, but the system also seems set up to screw them.

I'm not a big fan of a paternalistic government, but even that would be
preferable to an abusive one.

